# Bushmaster ACR



## Arrow 4 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone have an ACR? I'm curious to what you opinions are. I am not a Bushmaster fan...I don't think this is the replacement for the M4 by any stretch, but with a safe full of AR's I'm thinking it kinda looks cool.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've always thought it was a cool rifle.  However I personally don't have much experience with it.  I will say that they didn't have the greatest rep at the gun shop I worked at.  The senior guys there reported that there were some jamming issues with them and it was a little pickier on ammo.  I had heard differently and that it was very dependable, however I don't have anything to really back this up.  Personally I think it looks like a lot of fun and it feels quite well in the shoulder.


----------

